

Is Require.js worth using for large applications? - jrubinovitz

I've been working on porting a large application to Require.js and keep hitting roadblocks that lack documented solutions that work for me (Underscore not loading, dependencies for modules being undefined)? I was wondering if anyone else had this experience and if it's worth continuing to try to implement on my site. I don't want to spend all this time implementing it and then have to deal with bugs whenever I add some JS to the site.
======
halpz
yes it is worth it. you should always use require.js or other AMD.

